# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  :wg: Necrosaros Cycle of Sarms :wg:

## Necrosaro

Hey all Necrosaro here and with recieveing my sarms (Andarine) from Lion I started yesterday with these stats.

_Age_: 25

_Height_: 5'9

_Weight_:185

_Cycle Experience_: There was no previous cycle experience with sarms however has one cycle previously of anavar and t-bol both ran at 40mgs for 7weeks.

_Body Fat_: 12-14(never got tested;just a guess)

_Past time_: Non Smoker,very little drinker

_Physical information_: I wear contacts 90 percent of the time,have had issues with joints from time to time as I got older.

_Cycle includes:_: Three bottles of Sarms(Andarine),Anadrol and Proviron 

_Blood Pressure_: 123/79

_Training experience_: Been doing Tae Kwon Do since I was 7(now 25), started off when a kid doing basic pushups and situps and moved onto weights at 18

*Day One*

As I recieved my sarms yesterday I started that day as well. I will be running sarms at 50mgs till the end of the month then upping it too 100mgs there after for a month. My first thoughts when taking a look at the sarms is that it looks like teen age mutant ninga turtle goo. After taking some with no juice it gave me a very minty like taste(but not in a good way). The taste stayed with me for about 10 minutes then disappeared. I did end up getting some juice to rinse out my mouth however after. Dosing is 25mgs in the morning and 25mgs in the evening before Tae Kwon Do. Nothing of course has happened so far however it is the first day and nothing should be expected. There was one side note I would like to state and that is I felt a rush through my body for some reason. Maybe it was the very intense minty taste it gave me but not too sure what it was; same thing happened the next day and will keep you all updated on it. It would last about 20 minutes then go away.

I also have some anadrol(ran at 100mgs) which I will be including into my cycle after this month is over. Why I am doing this and not using it as a jump start is for the fact to see how sarms are going to react to having anadrol put in midway towards the end of the cycle. I may also try t-bol(which I enjoy) sometime as well in a different cycle. A week before I start the anadrol I will be also adding in some proviron to get the most out of this cycle.

*Day two*

Nothing really new here and that is to be expected. I have not checked my weight and won't till a week has gone by. Same thing happened as the last day where I felt some kind of surge but leaves after 20 minutes which I still think is just the intense taste from the sarms. I also have another Tae Kwon Do class tonight.

----------


## Walnutz

I've been reading some of the other logs so I will be very interested in this one as well.

----------


## phat_matt85

i also feel the rush threw my body after i take it but, it feels like when you take little more then normal of pre-workout drink

----------


## Necrosaro

^ At lease I am not the only one

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 3*:

Nothing much for change today however the rush I get when tasting the sarms is now gone(thank god). It felt almost as a big rush of a energy. No vision sides yet as well. Keep you all updated.

----------


## bass

thats for the log. BTW, you are 5'9" old?! haha....

----------


## Necrosaro

^Yes I sure am I am 5 and 9 months old haha I will change it thanks :P

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 4*: I feel a very small increase in muscle endurance in day 4 with no vision sides or anything else to report for today.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 5*: Muscle endurance is still slightly up as well as stanima. Tae Kwon Do seemed easier and looking forward to the next weeks comming up. Nothing else to report.

----------


## bass

sound about right, i think you're going to like it at the start of week 3. you will feel strong and fired up, so remember not to keep stacking those weights because you can, you will rip something, so take it easy. i found that lifting my normal weighs but with much slower movements works better than adding more weights. Keep us posted, we'll be reading...

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 6*: The effects of vision has somewhat effected me but only when adjusting to places that where lighter then others however no darkness problems as of yet. My body is feeling tighter and overall feeling much better. Had a slight headache however but that could be to not getting enough sleep as I have been busy with my business lately. Also did another blood pressure test today and recieved the following result of 130/71.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 7*: Pretty well the same as yesterday except the headache. Weight today dry and no food or water(waking up weight to keep better true results) was 186

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 8 & 9*: Vision sides are getting worse but wearing sunglasses definitly helps with the transition from dark to light or light to dark. Did have problems sleeping last night; besides that nothing new to report.

----------


## endus

> *Day 8 & 9*: Vision sides are getting worse but wearing sunglasses definitly helps with the transition from dark to light or light to dark. Did have problems sleeping last night; besides that nothing new to report.


Please purchase some Nolva if you don't have it. You do need to do PCT. I just got my blood work back and at 15mg per day, I got suppressed. Again mild but 50 points! This was more than when I was taking 100mg per day but I guess it would be different every time. 

I'm doing 20/10/10/10 nolva as suppression is about same as some mild pro-hormone. Still I felt the effect much more than before - lethargy, depression like feeling, breakout, etc. I think PCT is requirement for S4.

----------


## Necrosaro

Pct is a requirement and as my Cycle includes:: Three bottles of Sarms (Andarine),Anadrol and (Proviron )<----- I will be using this a month in and using Clomid for pct at 100mgs for the first week and 50 there afterwards for 2 more.

----------


## endus

Gotcha! 

Surprised that you're running Proviron alone though (with S4 but not other AAS). Is that kicking in yet?

----------


## Necrosaro

Hehe you must be tired once again:

Cycle includes:: Three bottles of Sarms (Andarine),Anadrol and Proviron 

I also have some anadrol(ran at 100mgs) which I will be including into my cycle after this month is over. Why I am doing this and not using it as a jump start is for the fact to see how sarms are going to react to having anadrol put in midway towards the end of the cycle. I may also try t-bol(which I enjoy) sometime as well in a different cycle. A week before I start the anadrol I will be also adding in some proviron to get the most out of this cycle.

Mild kick so far to answer your previous question as stated in my logs

----------


## endus

My bad - I do have a cold, sucks.

----------


## Necrosaro

Day 10: Kinda had another day of trying to get to sleep and having problems but once I got asleep I slept good. Vision sides still the same as yesterday. Did some cardio finally but felt like I am almost where I was(cardio wise) in the last summer. Winter's here are a pain so you cannot run outside. Nothing else to report.

----------


## sonson

cool, thanks for this, will be following. should be joining you in a few, just got my bottle a few days ago, waiting for my test flu to pass bye

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 11* Well I went swimming and forgot how much of a workout that is. Lane swimming took a toll on my muscles but I enjoyed it a lot. Also cardio got a good workout as well. My body is tired but it also wants some more :P. Going to keep things to a good level and not overdue anything. Still on 50mgs and still had problems getting to sleep again, going to go to bed earlier so I can try to get some zzz's. Vision sides are tolerable and not anything to be worried about yet(sunglasses work wonders in the sunlight) Thats all for now  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

thanks for the report...

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 12*: I felt a big boost today as my cardio and muscle endurence went through the roof. It happened pretty quickly and suddenly and enjoying it. Vision sides are the same and sleep was ok but could have been better.

----------


## bass

you mean day 12!

----------


## Necrosaro

^ Good catch :P

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 13th* Today was a break so nothing to report.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 14th* Gains are still the same as previous days and didn't expect much. Getting closer to 100mgs a day in March and will continue to update my progress.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 15* Weight in today at 187(gone up a few). Waking up this morning I noticed a black spot that didn't disappear till I got the lights on. Vision while in a dark room is terrible at adjusting however during the day the sunglasses method is still working well and having no problems from switching from bright to darker with sunglasses. It must some how allow your eyes to be able to adjust easier since it isn't such a ratical change. I feel extremly horny lately as well as sexual desire is up as well. Nothing esle to report.

----------


## bass

the black spot is the SARM daemons, soon you will see three of them, one in front and one on each side...

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 16th* Worked pretty hard due to tournament comming up. Black spot still there and really annoying. Same as yesterday he disappears after lights are on. Still horny as well! Nothing else to report.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 17th* I now see black demons so far when waking up. One on the left side, one in the center and the final one on the right. They almost have a shape of a human look to them which is quite weird. Today is another swimming day and looking forward to it. Nothing else to report.

----------


## bass

hey Necrosaro, make sure you do PCT man, this shit shut me down bad, and now i am fighting to get my test back to normal. read my blood test thread, this shit is very suppressive...

----------


## Necrosaro

No worries Bass, I have pct in hand and will be good to go. I really do thing proviirion is going to help me before hand.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 18* Muscle endurance is starting to slow down but it won't be long till I am at 100mgs. Demons and light problems still there as usual. Sexual thoughts are always there and getting cramps in my legs so I will have to figure out a way to combat them. Nothing else new.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 19th* Today has been a weird one. I had very disturbing dreams all last night and feel really werid this morning. I am not sure if this is caused from the sarms or just me. Had trouble getting back to sleep but once I did I had the same dreams. My dreams were of my mom on her bed when she passed away and seeing those visions again have messed with my head. It wasn't like she was when she passed away though....she looked more messed up. Hope this doesn't stay very long. It really messed me up today  :Tear:

----------


## bass

hmmm, i didn't get this effect, it could be just stress or maybe something you ate! if it happens again then its not the food...

----------


## AnonEagle

subscribing... like to see logs of this chem...

----------


## AnimalJ

i have read all your entries and thank you for your commitment to your log. i can whole healrtdly say i will NEVER try it. The juice isnt worth the squeeze for me, if you will. I wish you the best of luck sir.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 20th* I had bad dreams again but not as bad as yesterday. With the sight sides, I am getting used to them and not really having a problem at all anymore. It seems like it is comming back to normal for some reason? Not sure what I am doing for my vision to come back but I will keep you all updated with that. Everything else has been the same except I am feeling a bit of pain here and there in my legs. A previous injury and a new one has shown up around my kneecap. Nothing else to report.

----------


## bass

have you increased your weights more than the five pounds you’ve mentioned in previous posts?

----------


## Necrosaro

^ I don't remember ever putting that in?

----------


## bass

maybe it was someone else!

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 21st* Things are going alright and was a break day. Went and ate Banana caramel pancakes for lunch and all you can eat sushi for supper. Was so full!

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 22* Today is upping time. I am now doing 100mgs of sarms and also adding in my proviron and anadrol . Anadrol is ran at 100mgs as stated in my first post 50mg morning and 50mg evening. Proviron is ran 25mgs for the morning and 25mgs for the evening. Also increased my milk thistle for extra protection. Let the party begin  :Smilie:

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 23rd* Still waiting for the big boost to come in. Training has been easier then usual  :Smilie:

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 24th* Sides came on fast switching to 100mgs a day. I like my room dark and I used to be able to see a bit of light comming through my window and a bit through my door and both have disappeared. On a good side though I feel like a machine  :Smilie:

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 25* Gas has been terrible. Felt a little bloated but that was after eating. Feeling better and getting bigger....still looking for the big jump from my anadrol . Acne is a bit more but very little(one or two). Besides that nothing much to report.

----------


## acemax10

hey im running s4 right now also about 4 weeks in I was wondering are you noticing any shutdown( are your boys getting smaller)?

----------


## Necrosaro

No notice of boys being smaller yet...I was pretty horny at 50mgs then it settled and once again getting horny again going to 100mgs

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 26th* I have had the runs for the last couple days and very bad gas. Could be from all the banana's I have been eating. I am feeling bigger and stronger then ever before with the addition of Anadrol . I should be able to get my weight up for you guys sometime this weekend. Thats it for today.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 27th and 28th* Missed a few updates just for the fact that I was busy. I checked my weight and it was 192. Taste of the sarms are terrible again and hate the taste(nothing like juice to get rid of it though). Feeling pretty good as of late with gas being on and off. Not sure of my blood pressure but I should also get that checked out as well(maybe this next weekend). Vision at night without light is terrible. Walking the dog outside; I have to find myself watching my step. Thats all for now.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 29th* Balls took a good fall today. I am still horny but the sarms are definitly making them smaller. Still getting bigger by the day and some of my clothes are no longer fitting anymore. Also another update I have noticed my muscle endurence and strength is up but my heart stanima is down..more so then usual. I am pretty good with stanima however gaining more weight has played its toll. Usually it was the other way around lol. Thats all for today.

----------


## bass

how much longer for your cycle?

----------


## Necrosaro

End of monthish(ish is till my sarms are out and that I dosed correctly)

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 30* YA FOR THE BIG 30 DAYS...Hmm best I can tell you all right now is my night vision(with no light) is about 75-85 percent gone,feeling big,gyno is up but keeping under control,blood pressure is feeling up,still horny,very little to pratically no acne,slight headache is I don't get enough water in system....all I can think of right now :P

----------


## bass

is it worth it so far?

----------


## Necrosaro

^ Not sure yet Bass...I think I would have a better guess once it is done and finished pct.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 31st* Went Swimming and getting much better at it,still not very efficent at it but much better. At the end of the month the tournament is comming up fast so anything I can get in will help out. I am still trying not to over train to make sure I don't get any injuries. Body feels pretty good so far so I am going to continue doing 100mgs of Anadrol and Sarms a day and 50mgs of provarion a day as well till Pct. This is unless something changes!

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 32* I feel so big today, looking for my birds eye view I look the same till I get to the mirror and look and I look huge(at lease for me) The addition of Anadrol was a good addin for this cycle and looking forward to the end.

----------


## bass

will you be posting before and after pics?

----------


## angelo212

Subbed. I thought S-4 was the great compound that didn't shut you down? Looks like it does. I seen this in a lot of logs people talking shut down. Good log. Keeps us informed. Why no test with your proviron and anadrol ?

----------


## Necrosaro

I will try to get some before's and after's....I just wanted to see the true effect of Sarms . If I added in test then I might not now how well they perform.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 33* Almost on my 3rd bottle of sarms . Nothing really to report as of late sorry.

----------


## Sparhawk

> Subbed. I thought S-4 was the great compound that didn't shut you down? Looks like it does. I seen this in a lot of logs people talking shut down. Good log. Keeps us informed. Why no test with your proviron and anadrol?


I thought the big deal with SARMS was no shut down? Is the product what it claims to be?

----------


## Necrosaro

I have not done pct yet so I cannot tell you the true results yet however with previous logs of people and my experience with my shrinkage but still staying horny might make us think twice. Once I am done my pct I will inform you all how it goes and how I bounce back.

----------


## AnonEagle

> I thought the big deal with SARMS was no shut down? Is the product what it claims to be?


no, that ended up just being hype. S4 (Andarine) does shut you down, and does require a PCT.. i can't see it ever being a replacement for Test like it was hoped to be. add that in with the vision side effects, which scare the hell out of me, like what the long term vision side effects could be, I really don't see it staying around as a popular chem for long.. just my two cents

----------


## adam15425

> no, that ended up just being hype. S4 (Andarine) does shut you down, and does require a PCT.. i can't see it ever being a replacement for Test like it was hoped to be. add that in with the vision side effects, which scare the hell out of me, like what the long term vision side effects could be, I really don't see it staying around as a popular chem for long.. just my two cents


I ran it at 20mg/day during my clomid/nolva/aromasin pct. Got my blood work back weeks afer I was off of the pct. Test levels were higher than when I started my cycle. I believe low doses won't fully suppress one or even begin to sippress someone(<.31mg/kg). Its just the people that want to run crazy high doses and expect AAS like gains which is not going to happen. Like you said it is not a replacement for test I did experience some body recomp while on s4. I kept 80% of my gains and almost all strength gained on cycle. I believe S4 has its benefits just not as a standalone. I'm getting more bloodwork in April after discontinuance of the S4, I don't believe I will be suppressed at all. Also, I've had no vision sides.

----------


## AnonEagle

> I ran it at 20mg/day during my clomid/nolva/aromasin pct. Got my blood work back weeks afer I was off of the pct. Test levels were higher than when I started my cycle. I believe low doses won't fully suppress one or even begin to sippress someone(<.31mg/kg). Its just the people that want to run crazy high doses and expect AAS like gains which is not going to happen. Like you said it is not a replacement for test I did experience some body recomp while on s4. I kept 80% of my gains and almost all strength gained on cycle. I believe S4 has its benefits just not as a standalone. I'm getting more bloodwork in April after discontinuance of the S4, I don't believe I will be suppressed at all. Also, I've had no vision sides.


thats good to hear, but you said you ran it during your nolva/clomid.. i'd be curious what results would be of a low dose like that without a simultaneous SERM.. i'd speculate that your natty test would decrease over time.. how long did you run it for? just the 4or so weeks of PCT or beyond that?

----------


## adam15425

> thats good to hear, but you said you ran it during your nolva/clomid.. i'd be curious what results would be of a low dose like that without a simultaneous SERM.. i'd speculate that your natty test would decrease over time.. how long did you run it for? just the 4or so weeks of PCT or beyond that?


Currently I'm still on S4..... Started S4 1-10-10 Started PCT 1-11-10 ended PCT 2-7-10. blood tests were taken 2-24-10. Next blood test will be beginning of April. Stopping S4 3-28-10

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 34 and 35th* Everything is going good so far. I have uped my prov to 4 pills a day and kepping everything else at there original doses. Currently at my biggest weight to date 195.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 36th* I believe I have figured out the time in which sarms start to get its effects on. 15 days! That is what it has done for me. When I look back I had a surge running at 50mgs 15 days in and when upping to 100mgs I saw another surge. Everyone is different however this might give you all a gadge as to when you start to see the real effects of Sarms.

----------


## 6ft5

Good log... Keep up tha good work.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 37th and 38th* I am starting to lose weight even though I am on 100mgs of Anadrol . Was going up(195) now I was at 189 this morning. My weight does flux quite a bit from time to time but I have checked these past few mornings and it has stuck there. I see a reduction around stomach area but muffin tops are bigger. Bass as I remember in his log also had good results within his stomach area. Keep you all updated!

----------


## bass

good work Necrosaro, we're still reading your log.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 39* I have noticed acne starting to flare up on the face and this is most likely due to the anadrol . Not much to report for Friday except my tournament is comming next weekend.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 40,41* Acne is still on the rise and cannot wait till I am done the cycle. Looking forward to the end and my true results.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 42 and 43* Got super sick with a stomach bug. I was puking and crapping like crazy and still very sick so this is going to be short. I went from 195 to 182 in one day. I am just going to start PCT and hopefully get my weight back once this bug is gone.

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 44,45,46* Still got pains and had a rough start getting into PCT since it was not staying down. This is why there has been a lack of updates.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

hope you feel better soon and get some of your gains back. I will definately be adding anadrol as a kicker in my next cycle late this summer

----------


## Necrosaro

*Day 47,48,49* Feeling better but at my starting weight of 185 pounds which sucks bad. I am not going to jump back into a cycle till I am ready again and hopefully make up some lost ground after PCT is done.

----------


## Steroidman99

> I ran it at 20mg/day during my clomid/nolva/aromasin pct. Got my blood work back weeks afer I was off of the pct. Test levels were higher than when I started my cycle. I believe low doses won't fully suppress one or even begin to sippress someone(<.31mg/kg). Its just the people that want to run crazy high doses and expect AAS like gains which is not going to happen. Like you said it is not a replacement for test I did experience some body recomp while on s4. I kept 80% of my gains and almost all strength gained on cycle. I believe S4 has its benefits just not as a standalone. I'm getting more bloodwork in April after discontinuance of the S4, I don't believe I will be suppressed at all. Also, I've had no vision sides.


Test levels were higher... Well, but I think you experience the same like our friend Bass. Your testestorone levels have risen due to Nolvadex (that stimulates testosterone production in the liver, if I am not wrong), but your endocrinal system may not have fully recovered yet and your natural testosterone production may be much lower. When you do your next bloodwork in April, your testosterone will be very probably lower. 

Anyway, 20 mg/day is certainly too low a dose to cause any suppression. But as I already said elsewhere, I was almost 100% suppressed after my Anavar cycle and I had to take 35 mg/day to keep my gains. At any lower dose, I experienced slow strength loses.

----------


## Necrosaro

^ Don't remember that being in my posts before?

----------


## Necrosaro

Well I am still on PCT and will keep using it till recovered.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

do you ever plan on takin a cycle with test?

----------


## Necrosaro

Yes I actually got my test c right now and will wait till I am good to go again and give it a shot.

----------


## Necrosaro

Back up to 190's on and off. Going to stick there and recover properly.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

good, youll enjoy it i ran cyp for my first time. Gona do test e and deca this fall. Good luck on your recovery and glad to hear your better.

----------

